# Printing writing



## Royaltyco (Jun 7, 2018)

I’m new to T-Shirt printing, is there a better way of printing letters to a T-Shirt without cutting each individual letter out? I’m using transfer paper and when I print anything that isn’t a sold image I get the transfer transfer paper show on the T-Shirt. 

Any advise would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Swaham (May 7, 2018)

Well you can use photo Emulsion screen printing method for printing letters on t shirts. There is also one another method known as Inkodye but for better results screen printing is most used and common method for t shirt printing.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Buy a contour cutter. A Cameo will do for starters.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

buy a vinyl cutter like Webtrekker says. You can do simple graphics with it also to expand your offerings.


----------



## impression4444 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello,

I'm going to throw my 2-cents in here...but I'm the newbie...
Say the t-shirt is black and that you print the white text with a printed black background - wouldn't that do it?

P!erre!


----------



## lisapeakin (Jun 18, 2018)

The vinyl cutter the most profitable piece of equipment that I have added to my shop. It is not that expensive, fun to use and you can start with a Cricket machine...for small T-shirt jobs. Best way to go.


----------

